
The Palm Pre Will Be an iPhone Killer - nreece
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/162528/the_palm_pre_will_be_an_iphone_killer.html
======
grinich
The iPhone has been out for nearly two years now. Besides from a mild software
and hardware update, it largely is the same product.

In those two years, I don't think Apple's engineers have just been sitting
around.

This phone may in fact be an "iPhone killer" but I think the iPhone is showing
its age already. It's being duplicated all over the place.

WWDC is going to bring something entirely new, and I'm not just talking about
cell phones.

------
tsally
I'm just happy that Palm has been around for long enough to have a large
enough patent portfolio to allow them to innovate. Without that, I'm not sure
something like the Palm Pre would have a chance.

~~~
silentOpen
What a sad commentary on the state of our "intellectual property" laws. The
USA needs to make some major IP reforms if it doesn't want to get trounced in
the tech sector.

------
smoody
Still no mentions about sync capabilities. If sync doesn't work seamlessly
with iTunes, calendars, and photo albums, it's going to be a bumpy ride I
suspect.

------
ahoyhere
It's true, Palms have a solid 8 or 9 years of being The "It" Product that
every kid wants and every adult can't help but buy! So many cool people own
multiple Palms and have pledged to buy every new Palm that comes out... plus
those rocker ads are really snazzy, brilliant on Palm's part, their name is
practically synonymous with "cool."

Or not.

I wish people would pause, think, and learn from the fact that every "X
Killer" fails to kill X, at least where X is a well-branded, well-positioned
product with a history and a devoted customer base.

Palm, as a company, is just one big fat mistake after another.

